# Red clover bale moisture



## pms (Feb 28, 2017)

What should the moisture content be in a small square bale of red clover?Baled up some red clover a few weeks ago.Made the bales loose.Moisture content running about 30-40 percent.I open up a bale and it is beautiful,no mold,good smell and the horse loves it.Just wondering what optimum moisture content should be.

Thank's


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Optimum should be about 14-16%. I'm surprised your barn hasn't burnt down at that moisture.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

I like to bale anything with leaves at about 19%-21% with acid so the leaves don't fall off. I've never baled at 30-40%. Was this baleage?


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

We baled a bunch of bales at that moisture yesterday and today but they promptly got wrapped in plastic. Maybe your moisture meter lied to you possibly??


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I've always been taught: round bales no more than 18%; square bales no more than 25%. I'd leave room for error on the meters as well. Most of my round bales are around 12% when baled, but only recently started using round baler. Grew up square baling.


----------

